# street spots in pennsylvania



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Where in PA are you? Northen by chance? I know there are a few good street spots in Binghamton, NY if you're close enough. If not... you've got me beat


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

no i live in gettysbug so im like as south as pa gets


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh, no shit. You've got me beat... have you looked around the college around there? I think there's one out there anyway... check there?


----------

